# Concealed Carry in Florida



## mstgkillr (Jun 24, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a concealed carry permit in Florida. What do I need to do?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/weapons/index.html

that will explain everything


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

mstgkillr said:


> I am thinking of getting a concealed carry permit in Florida. What do I need to do?


Research.

:watching::smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Florida is a "shall issue" state, which means the sate must issue you a permit if requested, assuming you have a clean legal, mental, and military record.

If you are former Military, the process is very simple. If you are not, you'll need a concealed carry class, and a test.

The permit is good for 7 years.

The bad news? Last I heard, the backlog for permits is HUGE. I got mine in 4 weeks, years ago. A friend who just applied, is still waiting... 3 months I think.

Check the website above, and be patient.

Jeff


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

More like 120 days.
I know that exceeds the allowable time set by law. 
But that's what it is.

AFS


----------

